
Ask HN: What was the worst decision you made in your career? - amorphous
related to &quot;best decision&quot;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18071909
======
iamNumber4
Staying at my first job for far to long. If you’re getting promised x for
doing y, and you do y, and don’t get x for some bs reason. Your getting the
carrot and stick, dangling the carrot to get you to do something, but yank it
away and dangle another bigger carrot. It is time to go look elsewhere for
work.

Startups tend to do this more than not, because of lack of funds. Ie you do x
will give you y on your next review. Review is rescheduled and rescheduled,
etc... when review happens they forget about the deal, and were counting on
you forgetting too. Don’t work for people like this.

------
hemling
Following the entrepreneurial dream and quitting too early or not pursuing
employment opportunities because I thought I should be going on my own. Lack
of consistency in my career, jumping around way too often. Now in my mid-
career, I'm paying the price, being stuck with the feeling that I have driven
my career into a dead-end

------
dylanhassinger
not blogging

